# Spanish Squatters' Movement Discusion-Berkeley



## Slingshot Collective (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 23, 2017)

just as a random thought, it would be cool if someone made it their job to film stuff like this and put it on youtube for those of us that can't be there


----------



## japanarchist (Feb 25, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> just as a random thought, it would be cool if someone made it their job to film stuff like this and put it on youtube for those of us that can't be there


Totally agree! I would love to check this out if I were there.


----------



## loathsomeginger (Feb 25, 2017)

And I now live in Oakland, I might have to go...


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 1, 2017)

japanarchist said:


> Totally agree! I would love to check this out if I were there.


Yes, sometimes we film stuff, but not often enough. In this case, the speaker wished to remain anonymous.


----------



## BoomHower (Mar 2, 2017)

Slingshot Collective said:


> Yes, sometimes we film stuff, but not often enough. In this case, the speaker wished to remain anonymous.


with things going the way they are proceeding in the world, i don't blame him for being anonymous, i'm posting this from the trade school i attend, but i have a feeling they probably don't like it


----------

